# Furnation Magazine



## GhostWolf (Dec 31, 2012)

For the record Furnation magazine was published between July 2000 and June 2008 with a total of 10 issues. With almost nothing out there than a handful of comics I found on various sites. What I am trying to do is assemble enough of them to post on the adult furry blog I run. I was wondering does anyone here happen to have them scanned or posted some where, mainly because it seems those who were involved the furry artists and writers have all but completely vanished from the furry scene. I swear I only found 2 so far.


----------



## Ilayas (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd caution you in continuing in this endeavor.  Unless you have the permission of the author's and artists who created these comics and they are in a position to give you permission to post these comics what you are doing is questionably legal.  

While I understand you are doing this because you admire their work you might just succeed in pissing a lot of people off by giving their work away for free when you have no right to do so.  Just because they don't take part in the furry fandom any more doesn't mean they don't pay attention to it.  Equally, just because a publication is out of print doesn't mean the rights to the contents of that publication are now public domain.


----------



## GhostWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

That is a problem un to itself. I did a little checking and just over half the artists, and writers are no longer apart of the furry community, since I don't know there real names I have no way of contacting them. Then there are the 3 I contacted frankly they don't give a damn if I post it or not, 2 of them fully admitted they no longer have a copy of that work (something I found quite surprising). Then there is Nexxus both the editor of the magazine and web boss of the new Furnation site. Nexxus basically gave me a free hand to do what I wanted. I know there are those who are concerned about someone taking someone's work without permission. But when no one cares....


----------



## DonKarnage (Feb 7, 2013)

I have some furry magazine from Furnation.

The Wanderer book 1 and 2 x2, Carpe Diem isue #2 and 3, the Bonding stone, Fur and Fury, the wandering trials issue 1 and Heat (three?) 2005.

Most are gay comics and its not what I like. I can offer them for free, including shipping.


----------

